# Yammy 50 2stroke break-in and manual?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Anyone know what the break in procedure for a 50hp yammy 2-stroke is? I have found a like new motor with only 10 hours on it, has it been broken in at those hours?

Anywhere to download a manual PDF?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Already pretty much broken in.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Agree. Unknown 10 hrs do a compression test and take it easy for the next 10.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Agree.  Unknown 10 hrs do a compression test and take it easy for the next 10.


Will do a compression test upon pickup.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

sounds to good to be true buddy who in there right mind would go through the hassle of breaking in a motor and then never use it? most things if they sound to good to be true they prob are I dread breaking in a new motor.....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> sounds to good to be true buddy who in there right mind would go through the hassle of breaking in a motor and then never use it? most things if they sound to good to be true they prob are I dread breaking in a new motor.....


I don't know what they did or didn't do.

The motor is being sold as having ten hours on it and being taken off a pontoon that was never used an garaged.

I am asking because I figured ten hours was very low and still in the break in period.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It's broken in after 3 hrs, double oil for the 1st ten. All Yamaha owners manuals can be downloaded from Yamaha. 

Do a compression test 120 min. 

Do a spark check

Check lower unit oil.

Everything else can be fixed for min $.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> It's broken in after 3 hrs, double oil for the 1st ten. All Yamaha owners manuals can be downloaded from Yamaha.
> 
> Do a compression test 120 min.
> 
> ...


I will do spark and compression when I go pickup the motor from the guy. I will have him empty the LU oil as well.

How can I double the oil...it has an oil pump and oil resevoir built into the outboard....?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You putting this on a new boat or just buying to resell?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > It's broken in after 3 hrs, double oil for the 1st ten. All Yamaha owners manuals can be downloaded from Yamaha.
> >
> > Do a compression test 120 min.
> >
> ...


If it's an oil injected motor, then you will also add a 50:1 mixture in the gas tank. Which will give you double oil, howeve if the motor has 10 hours you don't need it!!!

What you will need is a water pump, carb re-buiild, fuel pump, spark plugs and LU oil changed. 

No reason to drain all the LU oil just pull the bottom plug with the top plug still in very little oil will run out let some drip on your finger and see if there is any metal flakes or chunks if so it's going to need a LU. You will the metal shavings but shouln't be able to feel them with your finger just shiny stuff.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > It's broken in after 3 hrs, double oil for the 1st ten. All Yamaha owners manuals can be downloaded from Yamaha.
> > >
> > > Do a compression test 120 min.
> > >
> ...


Why would you change the water pump, rebuild carbs, fuel, sparks, and LU with a new motor? Or is just a 'just in case' from buying a used motor?

And will pennzoil synthetic tcw3 work fine on this engine? Or is the yamaha oil the best?

And whats the best LU oil? I'm used to using quicksilver mercury stuff...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > > It's broken in after 3 hrs, double oil for the 1st ten. All Yamaha owners manuals can be downloaded from Yamaha.
> > > >
> > > > Do a compression test 120 min.
> > > >
> ...


Yamalube  only. 

With so low hours I'm assuming the engine has sat for long periods of time the carbs are crucial to the longevity of the this engine it could be what seems to be running right but be slightly lean and your go to blow the power head. Yamaha carbs are the worst for gum, varnish, and thrash when they have sat. 

All the rubber needs to be replaced for the same reason sitting causes the impeller to dry rot, fuel pump diaphragms, etc etc. 

Gear oil should be replaced every 100hrs or once a year even if its not used moisture will build in the oil. 

Sitting/low hours go hand in hand to each other and sitting has its one set of problems just as high hours do! 

All this can be done for less than $250 if you do the labor yourself and your a great mechanic you say so its about 2.5 hrs worth of work so get to it Matty 

Cut runner help me out here!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I can do it all, I'm switching from mercury to yamaha so I'm not familiar with all of these new brands of things lol

Which LU oil now?

Edit: I am just going to call my local yammy dealer and find out what LU oil and yamalube I need and get a bunch.

Edit2: The owner of the engine said he got the carbs rebuilt already by a shop and has a receipt to prove it


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ok....

I bought 4 gallons of yamalube 2-M TCW3
3 bottles of yamaha ringfree cleaner additive
One bottle with hand pump of quicksilver 80W-90 or whatever the rating is gear case oil for 'all outboards under 75hp'.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've always used the Yamalube and same quicksilver for the LU service. Hopefully the carb rebuild was done recently and hasnt sat for any given period of time. I have had bad luck with Yami carbs but its probably just my luck. I would highly recommend using ethanol free fuel especially on a larger hp motor and tank. I started about a year ago and have since not had any carb issues. Mine gets ran atleast every week but even with the regular running, the 97 still gave me carb issues. Just a thought...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I perfer quicksilver hi performance lu fluid.
And I use quicksilver premium plus oil in my motor because it smokes less than yamalube.
Why u goin to a 50 matty?
I thought the draft numbers were a big deal to you being in the lagoon and all?
Is the shadowcast even rated for a 50?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I perfer quicksilver hi performance lu fluid.
> And I use quicksilver premium plus oil in my motor because it smokes less than yamalube.
> Why u goin to a 50 matty?
> I thought the draft numbers were a big deal to you being in the lagoon and all?
> Is the shadowcast even rated for a 50?


The shadowcast is being sold this week, getting something else that will draft the same even with a 50.

The 50 2s only weighs 180lbs...on a wider skiff it should even out with the shadowcast and it's tunnel.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

True.


----------

